

An iOS Client for the AeroFS Private Cloud - yurisagalov
http://blog.aerofs.com/an-ios-client-for-the-aerofs-private-cloud/

======
dakrisht
I've tried using AeroFS, over and over again to no avail.

I've emailed support numerous times for help - nothing. One response only
literally 10 days after a few follow-ups. That's unacceptable.

Their OSX Client doesn't work with Mavericks (10.9) "not supported" was the
answer I received.

Syncing is another issue, files not syncing, little explanation as to why,
across systems without the Virtual Appliance. Confusing documentation.

I would love to use AeroFS or another private-cloud variant, but the above
problems/issues have made both myself and my team very hesitant to ever using
or trying this product again.

I think it's important for the team to hear this, and I hope you guys work on
what's important to end-users.

------
caycep
One thing i'd be interested in is some sort of trustworthy 3rd party audit,
i.e. vouch for no back doors, penetration testing, etc, in both AeroFS and
BitTorrent Sync. The last time this made the rounds on HN, I couldn't really
find anything on this...has there been any sort of progress on this? I realize
both are proprietary/closed source products.

------
junto
I want something like this for my "family cloud". Are there any open source
equivalents except for Owncloud?

~~~
jonafato
I tried out ownCloud as well, and I ended up moving to Seafile
([http://seafile.com/en/home/](http://seafile.com/en/home/)). I don't have any
hard numbers to show for comparison, but it was easy to get up and running,
everything is open source, and it seems to handle large files better than
ownCloud did for me. Currently using it across ubuntu, OS X, iOS, and android,
and I haven't had any real issues yet.

~~~
unspecified
Thanks for the Seafile link, that looks perfect for what I've been looking
for.

I was surprised to see such a mediocre HN thread on Seafile 6 months ago[1].
Haven't people been clamoring for an open-source Dropbox ever since Dropbox
was released?

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6051037](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6051037)

------
absk82
Hi Yuri, Do you guys have any plans of releasing or customizing it for end
users ? Right now, the website screams like an enterprise use case.

also, was your web page developed in house originally ? Or did you hire
professionals ? It looks great !

------
dataisfun
This is great. Well done.

------
jamra
Is this an advertisement?

~~~
yurisagalov
In the sense that we're advertising our iOS product launch, yeah :)

I know, I know, this is probably one of my more "PR-ish" blog posts. Not
really intentional, but so it goes.

~~~
jamra
Is this product HIPAA compliant?

~~~
caycep
I'd be interested in this too...I deal with a lot of projects where
researchers have to handle this sort of data.

